# Federal skilled worker JOBS!



## emabee (Mar 31, 2012)

Have any ex pat Printer/Press Operators successfully relocated to Canada and can recommend employers that are willing to offer positions and then hold them while I apply for my visa?


----------



## misslnlolly (Dec 22, 2014)

emabee said:


> Have any ex pat Printer/Press Operators successfully relocated to Canada and can recommend employers that are willing to offer positions and then hold them while I apply for my visa?


why i can't answer your post. Can u pls email me. thanks


----------



## misslnlolly (Dec 22, 2014)

emabee said:


> Have any ex pat Printer/Press Operators successfully relocated to Canada and can recommend employers that are willing to offer positions and then hold them while I apply for my visa?


Hi, My husband was offered a trucking job in Canada 2 years ago. Once he received a contract by fax. His name put on an LMO (which is called an LMIA now). Also by fax. 

The employer booked and they paid for the flight as agreed in the LMO.

We boarded a flight to Canada and in Calgary airport in the immigration office he was given a temporary work permit there and then, for the time stated on his contract and paid $150 for it. I also had a visitor visa, throu my husbands visa and it was for the same amount of time, cost $150.00 but i was not allowed to work on it. Which put a stain on us, living off one salary.

Your main thing first would be able to find someone who can employ you and you could be in Canada very soon.
Good luck with your search .


----------

